# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  توكلنا علي الله / المريخ (-) VS الترجي (-) حلم العبور لمرافيء المستحيل

## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻛل ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺣﺴﺒﻪ
ﺣﺴﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ

ﺗﻔﺎﺉﻝ ﺑﻠﺎ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ
ﺑﻠﺎ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ
ﺑﻠﺎ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ
ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺘﻤا ﺳﻨﻌﻮﺩ

ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ
ﻳﻮﻡ 5/3/2015











ﺳﻨﻌﺒﺮ ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺎﺑﻂﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ



و ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أتمنى عبور مقنع و بعدد و فير من الأهداف.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بسم الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله . . . توكلنا على الله . . . وما النصر الا من عند الله . . . مرحب حباب الدسكو فأل الخير . . . قول يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ ﻛﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺘﻮﺭ
ﻋﺪﻟﻪ ﻟﻠﺎﺗﻲ



ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ/ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-) VS ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ (-) / ﺣﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﺊ المستحيل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺟﻮﻩ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩﻫﻢ
ﻧﻌﺮﺽ ﻋﺮﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﺮﻳﺔ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم التعديل يا حبيب
بإذن الله هي ارهاصات العبور
فكما تعودنا يأبى العنوان أن يطاوعك فتسألني
ثم أقوم بالتعديل وحينها بإذن الله سينصرنا الله بنصرٍ مبين
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

أتمنى عبور مقنع و بعدد و فير من الأهداف.




ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺎ تفرح
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*ليه مرافئ المستحيل؟ ليه نبدأ بالتثبيط؟ 
نحن قطعنا نص المشوار يا الديسكو
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*جدد ركبك زي بشة ركب قالوا يابانية ليوم الأحد القادم .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ساتى واحده جددناها قبل بشه ما يفكر والتانيه لحدى هسه متماسكه !!
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*إنشاءالله المباراة تكون بدون حرق اعصاب.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعـــــــيــــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعــــــــيـــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعــــــيـــــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعــــــيـــــــماللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعـــــــيــــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعــــــيـــــــماللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعـــــــيــــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعــــــيـــــــماللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعـــــيــــــــم
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ  
اللهم انصر الزعـــــــيــــــم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منصورين باذن الله الواحد الاحد

في مكالمة امس مع الكوتش محسن سيد شعرت بعدها بتفاؤل شديد لنتيجة مباراة الاياب وبشائر التاهل هلت واشرقت

اللهم انصرنا وافرحنا واسعدنا 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن  الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## asimayis

*بسم الله الذي لابضر مع اسمه شي في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الله اكبر اللهم بك نبدا وعليك نتوكل

اللهم نصرك المؤذر

ياديسكو الله اعينك انت زول مبروك ياخي بنتفاءل بي تصديك للمهام الصعبة 

الله اوفقك واوفق المريخ ونقدل في عديلنه
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*بسم الله الذي لابضر مع اسمه شي في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

أللهم أنصر المريخ في كل مكان وفي أي زمان
أللهم أبعد عنه حسد الحاسدين ..
واجعل كيد أعدائه في نحورهم سبحانك أنت القادر على كل شيء
*

----------


## مغربي

*بازن الله عابرين ومنتصرين وللمجموعات ماشين ومع الكبار حاضرين وللكاس جايبين
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*توكلنا على الله . يارب نصرك المؤزر ان شاء الله وشك وش خير
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

ليه مرافئ المستحيل؟ ليه نبدأ بالتثبيط؟ 
نحن قطعنا نص المشوار يا الديسكو




ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﻟﺎﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ
ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﻳﺬﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭ

ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻨا ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﻔﺎﺉﻝ ﺑﻮﺍﻗﻌﻴﻪ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد عابرين
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم يارب انصرنا على الترجى
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*آمين
وعلى جميع الإخوة الدعاء طوال يوم الجمعة قدر المستطاع لينصر الله الزعيم ويفرح أمة المريخ إن شاء الله..
فيوم الجمعة فيه ساعةٌ لا يوافقها عبد مسلمٌ وهو قائمٌ يصلي ويسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه.

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*خلاص ام هلا هلا بدات
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ 
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ 
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ 
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*صونوا المريخ وانصروه بالقرآن والدعاء وقولوا فى كل لحظة تستطيعون فيها 
                                   (بسم الله الذي لابضر مع اسمه شئ  في السموات  ولا في الأرض  وهو السميع العليم)
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*دومآ مصدر تفااااااااااااااااااااائلنا يا ديسكو .
*

----------


## د.فاضل

*حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلي الله راغبون 
حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلي الله راغبون 
حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلي الله راغبون 
نسألك اللهم أن تنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزرا
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*و ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
اللهم انصر المريــــــــــــخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻧﺼﺮ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ مقتدر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﻣﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ
ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻳﻨﻚ
ﻳﺎ ﻣﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﺛﺒﺖ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺗﻔﺎﺉﻟﻮا ﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﺗﺠﺪﻭﻩ

ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻭﻧﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺛﻘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ






بابكر عثمان
راهن الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ على قدرة فريقه في التأهل من ملعب رادس، مبيناً أن الترجي لن يتأهل على حساب المريخ إلا بالتحكيم مجدداً إشادته بالحكم الجنوب إفريقي دانييل بينت قاضي جولة الإياب، وفي نفس الوقت تحفظ غارزيتو على مساعدي الحكم، مبيناً أنهم يمكن أن يؤثروا على المباراة، وأكد الفرنسي في حوار مع (الزاوية) قبل الإقلاع إلى تونس بساعات، أن هدفه الرئيسي هو الوصول إلى شباك الترجي مبيناً إن المريخ من المستحيل أن يخسر بثلاثية أمام النادي التونسي، مشيراً أن الترجي سيجد تجربة مختلفة تماماً عن مباراته أمام جمعية جربة في الجولة الماضية من الدوري التونسي مبيناً أن المريخ ليس جمعية جربة حتى يخسر بخماسية، وذكر أن لاعبي المريخ حالياً أصبحت عقليتهم تفكر في الفوز فقط، ولا ينظرون إلى الخسارة، موضحاً أنه ولاعبيه لا يخافون جمهور الترجي لأن المباراة تلعب 11 مقابل 11 في الملعب..هنا نص الحوار..
*كيف تنظر لمواجهة الإياب أمام الترجي التونسي؟
-بطبيعة الحال المباراة ليست سهلة، نسعى لإكمال مشوار التأهل الذي بدأناه في الخرطوم، ونعتقد أننا نمتلك من الإمكانيات ما يسمح لنا بالعبور إلى مرحلة المجموعتين من دوري أبطال إفريقيا، لعبنا مباراة مميزة بالخرطوم، وحققنا الفوز على الترجي، وأثبتنا قدرتنا على مقارعة الأندية الكبيرة في القارة الأفريقية، لدي أربعة أشهر مع المريخ، ووصلنا بالفريق إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية، نمضي بصورة أفضل من يوم لآخر، اللاعبون استوعبوا الكثير من العمل الذي قمنا به، نتطور بصورة ملحوظة، المعنويات مختلفة تماماً من البدايات، سنعمل كل ما بوسعنا للعبور إلى المجموعات.
*ألا تعتقد أن نتيجة 1/صفر غير كافية للتأهل؟
-بالعكس، حققنا نتيجة جيدة، الأهم في مواجهات الذهاب والإياب في مرحلة خروج المهزوم، الحفاظ على الشباك نظيفة بالنسبة لصاحب الأرض، وهذا ما نجحنا فيه، أعتقد أن الأمر كان سيكون صعباً بالنسبة لنا لو حققنا الفوز بهدفين مقابل هدف، لأن هدف الترجي في أرضنا سيفيده، وكما هو معروف الأهم هو الحفاظ على شباكنا، ونتيجة 1/صفر مميزة بالنسبة لنا، ونعتقد أننا ورغم سوء الطالع الذي لازم الفريق ومنعه من تسجيل العديد من الأهداف إلا أننا خرجنا بنتيجة مقنعة.
*ولكن ليس من السهل جداً على الترجي الوصول إلى شباك المريخ مرتين أو ثلاثاً خاصة وأن المريخ قبل الأهداف أمام عزام وكابو سكورب؟
-المباريات تختلف، والأحمر في مباراة عزام كان في البدايات، ودائماً ما تكون صعبة، عملنا بجد، وصححنا الكثير من الأخطاء، وأعتقد أن قبول المريخ لثلاثة أهداف في تونس أمر صعب جداً، لدينا مجموعة متجانسة، خطوطنا تضم لاعبين أصحاب خبرة ولهم معرفة كبيرة بالمباريات الأفريقية، ولن تصل النتيجة إلى هذا الحد، ونثق في إمكانية تأهلنا إلى الدور المقبل.
*إذاً ما هي الإستراتيجية التي تنوي تنفيذها في مباراة الأحد المقبل؟
-بلا شك، أسعى لتسجيل الأهداف في مرمى الترجي التونسى، تسجيل هدف سينهي المباراة، الترجي لا يستطيع أن يسجل في مرمانا ثلاثة مرات، أعي لما أقوله تماماً، وأعرف قدرات الترجي، وكذلك فريقي، المعنويات في المعسكر عالية، واللاعبون يعرفون ما عليهم القيام به في مواجهة الترجي يوم الأحد المقبل، لن يتنازلوا عن بطاقة التأهل بسهولة، وهدفهم الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات.
ملعب رادس
*هل هناك شيء معين تتخوف منه في مباراة الإياب أمام الترجي؟
-بدون تردد، التحكيم، أندية تونس وتحديداً الترجي يلعب على الحكام، ويسعى إلى استمالتهم بكافة الطرق، وأقولها بكل صراحة إذا وجدت تحكيماً نزيهاً أمام الترجي يوم الأحد سنتأهل إلى مرحلة المجموعات من أبطال إفريقيا.
*ولكنك خلال المؤتمر الصحفي عقب مباراة الذهاب أشدت بالحكم الجنوب أفريقي دانييل بينت؟
-ولازلت عند رأيي، بينت أفضل حكم في إفريقيا، صاحب خبرة كبيرة، ولا يمكن شراء ذمته، الترجي لن يستطيع التأثير على المباراة عبر دانييل بينت، ولكن المباراة لا يحكمها دانييل بينت وحده، هناك مساعدان في ملعب المباراة يتحكمون في مصيدة التسلل، وصراحة لا أثق فيهما، وحال أدار المساعدان المباراة بنفس جودة دانييل بينت فإن المريخ سيكون مع الثماني الكبار.
نتائج محلية
*ما هي الفلسفة التي اعتمدت عليها في إراحة بعض اللاعبين خلال مباريات الدوري المحلي؟
-كما هو معروف لدينا قرابة خمسة لاعبين لم يتوقفوا عن المشاركة المستمرة مع الفريق في كل المباريات المحلية والقارية، وكذلك لدينا مجموعة تحتاج إلى التجهيز لمواجهة الترجي، أرحنا جمال سالم ومصعب عمر وأمير كمال، وجابسون، وعلاء الدين يوسف، وعملنا على تجهيز راجي وأوكرا وكوفي وبله وأيضاً رمضان عجب، وحالياً كل اللاعبين في وضع بدني جيد، ولدينا خمسة أيام قبل مواجهة الترجي، سنسعى فيها إلى رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية للاعبين، وتجهيزهم بصورة مثالية لمباراة الإياب، وفي نفس الوقت حققنا نتائج جيدة أمام النسور والميرغني كسلا حيث حققنا الفوز بثلاثة أهداف وأربعة أهداف على التوالي، وواصلنا مسيرتنا الناجحة في بطولة الدوري.
*حقق الترجي الفوز بخماسية عصر أمس الأول على جربة.. ألا تعتقد أن هذه النتيجة دليل على قوة الترجي؟
-المريخ ليس جربة، شاهدت المباراة، الترجي سجل أهدافاً من ضربات ثابتة وركنيات وأيضاً وجدت بعض المساعدات من الحكم، المريخ ليس متذيلاً للترتيب في الدوري التونسي، ويمتلك إمكانيات أكبر من نادي جربة بكثير، ولا يمكن أن يخسر بهذه النتيجة، أعتقد أن الترجي سيجد نفسه في وضع مختلف عندما يلعب أمام المريخ.
*مدرب الترجي دفع بأربعة مهاجمين.. ماذا لو استخدم نفس الأسلوب أمامك؟
-أتمنى ذلك، يسعدني أن يلعب مدرب الترجي بأسلوب هجومي، يندفع هو إلى الإمام ونستغل نحن الفراغات في الوسط والدفاع، لا أعتقد أن مدرب الترجي سيلعب بنفس الأسلوب الذي لعب به في الدوري المحلي أمام المريخ، لأنه يعرف فريقنا جيداً وكيف سيطرنا على مواجهة الذهاب في الخرطوم، وكنا قريبين من إلحاق خسارة كبيرة بالنادي التونسي لو لا أن الحظ عاندنا في الكثير من لحظات المباراة، توقعاتي بأن يدفع دي مورايس بمهاجمين فقط.
ثقافة مختلفة
*الترجي يراهن على جمهوره في ملعب رادس.. هل تراه مخيفاً لك ولاعبيك؟
-لا أهتم كثيراً بالجمهور، لعبت من قبل في تونس لم أحقق نتائج جيدة ولكن كما قلت الحكام كان لهم الدور في خسارة فريقي أمام الترجي عندما كنت مدرباً لمازيمبي، الجمهور لا يلعب في الملعب 11 مقابل 11 هذا هو ملعب كرة القدم، لا أخاف جمهور الترجي ولا حتى اللاعبين في فريقي، أنهم يثقون في أنفسهم، ودوري كمدرب أثق في اللاعبين إلى أبعد الحدود.
*من أين لك كل هذه الثقة التي تتحدث بها؟
-عندما بدأنا مشوارنا في المريخ، كان الفريق يعاني من بعض الأشياء الفنية وأزمة الثقة، ولكن الآن الوضع اختلف تماماً، كل اللاعبين في المريخ حالياً يتحدثون في اتجاه واحد، تحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات، أصبحت لديهم ثقافة الانتصارات، لا أخفي عليكم نفكر في الفوز على الترجي على ملعبه واللاعبون هدفهم هذا الأمر، وأعتقد أنه حق مشروع لهم.
لغة جديدة
*ما هو السلاح الذي تواجه به الترجي فنياً ومعنوياً؟
-فنياً سنلعب مباراة متوازنة نسعى من خلالها إلى تحقيق هدفنا الرئيسي في المباراة وهو الوصول إلى شباك الترجي، وأعتقد أن بكري المدينة قادر على الوصول إلى شباك الفريق التونسي، بكري تدرب بجدية خلال الفترة الماضية وهو في وضع معنوي وبدني مميز، وسيكون تركيز الترجي عليه بالكامل، ولكنه مهاجم صاحب إمكانيات كبيرة وقادر على زعزعة الدفاع التونسي، كما أننا سندير المباراة بذكاء عالٍ لأننا نلعب خارج أرضنا، المستوى المعنوي أتمنى أن يكون الجميع متفائلاً بقدرة المريخ للعبور على حساب الترجي، أتركوا لغة الانهزام، وأعلموا بالدعم والمساندة القوية والإيمان بالفريق سنحقق كل شيء.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
48 ﺳﺎﻋﻪ
ﺗﻔﺼﻠﻨﺎ
ﺍﻣﺴﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﺸﺐ
:)
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺗﺨﻴﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺧﻂﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺩﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺎﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺑﻂﺊ ﻋﻠﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻧﻮﻋﺎ ﻣﺎ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺣﺬﺍﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ 
للسنتر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#‏بطاقة_المباراة‬ ..



إياب دور الستة عشر من رابطة ابطال افريقيا ..

الترجي التونسي Vs المريخ السوداني

‫#‏ملعب_المباراة‬:-

ملعب رادس ( تونس )

‫#‏زمن_المباراة‬:-

الأحد : 03/05/2015
الساعة : 16:00pm

‫#‏ترﺩّﺩ_القناة_التونسية_الاولي_الناقلة_للمباراة_ع  لي_الأقمار_الصناعية‬ ..

ATLANTIC BIRD
16 ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺷﺮﻗﺎ
12584 ﺃﻓﻘﻲّ 3/4 2894

HOTBIRD 13
ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺷﺮﻕ
12149 ﻋﻤﻮﺩﻱّ 3/4 27500

BADR 6 26
ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺷﺮﻗﺎ
11727 ﺃﻓﻘﻲّ 3/4 27500

GALAXY 25 97
ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﻏﺮﺏ
11727 ﻋﻤﻮﺩﻱّ 2/3 20765

NILESAT 7
ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﻏﺮﺏ
10795 ﻋﻤﻮﺩﻱّ 3/4 27500

#‏نتيجة_مباراة_الذهاب‬:-

المريخ ( 1 ) : ( 0 ) الترجي

‫#‏تشكيلة_المريخ_المتوقعة‬:-

- جمال .
- ايمن - علاء الدين - امير - مصعب .
- رمضان - جابسون - اوكرا - كوفي .
- بكري - وانغا .

.. بالتوفيق للأحمر الوهاج ..


*

----------


## najma

*اللهم نصرك اول مرة اخاف كدا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لفخر البلد بالنصر المؤزر والمضي قدما في البطولة
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*سيلعب المريخ مباراة للتاريخ وسينتصر بإذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*ستكون ملحمة تتحدث بها الاجيال وبطاقة العبور من نصيب المريخ باذن الله 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الترجى طاير طاير
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ
ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ
ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﻪ
ﻗﻮﺓ ﺷﻜﻴﻤﻪ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻋﻠﺎﻥ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﺠﺴﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﺯﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﻩ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻠﺎﻡ ﺗﻨﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﺑﺤﺰﻡ ﻭﺣﺰﺭ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ
ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄ
ﺿﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺹ ﺧﻠﻒ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺍﻥ ﺗﻮ ﻣﺎﻥ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻣﻨع ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻟﺎﺧﻂﺮ ﻟﺎﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
ﻗﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺣﺘﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ
ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻭﻟﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺨﻄ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻂﺎﻉ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻱ ﻛﺮﻩ ﻣﻌﻜﻮﺳﻪ ﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻔﺰ ﻟﺎﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻘﻂﻪ ﻣﻤﻜﻨﻪ
ﺗﻐﻂﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﺨﺼﻢ
ﻭﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ منصورين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*توكلنا على الحي القيوم و لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ,, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ,, اللهم انصر المريخ في تونس و ارجعهم الى ديارهم السودان فائزين سالمين غانمين يتأبطون بطاقة التأهل الى دور ربع النهائي في رابطة ابطال افريقيا 2015.. اللهم آااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااامين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ 
24 ﺳﺎﻋﻪ
ﻟﻮﻟﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ السودانية
                        	*

----------


## العنيد الكبير

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزراً 
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*وما النصر الا من عند الله .. اجتهدوا ايها اللاعبين واسكبوا العرق سخيا .. وقدموا كل ما لديكم من امكانيات وبعدها التوفيق من رب العالمين ..
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





ايها الصارخ ..
أيها الأحمر القاني
أبها المنساب في شراييني وأوردتي تمنحني الحياة
أيها الرائع بين الألوان .. وأنت سيدهم ونبيلهم
تعلم سر عشقي لك .. وقد سبقني إليك المحبون
تعرف سر جنوني بك وبتوأم روحك الأصفر .. لون الذهب ..

عفوا لوني الأحمر .. 
برغم عشقي الوهاج ..
سلأتنازل عنك لمدة يوم واحد.. (يوم واحد فقط)
 .. سأتنازل عنك لأراقص آخر مبهجا .. رمزا للعطاء 
سألوّن يومي (غدا)  بالأخضر .. 
سأتنفس لون الطبيعة ..
لون الجروف التي يلثمها الموج في قريتي كل صباح
يقيني .. سأرتاح يومي وأنا في غمرة اللون الأخضر

هي دعوة صادقة أوجهها لكل الصفوة الأحباب ..
ولكل (الوطنيين) الغيورين.. من أبناء وطني
للكتابة (غدا الأحد 3 مايو) باللون الأخضر 

دعوا اللون الأخضر يتمشى فينا ..
دعوا الأمل الأخضر يسود بيننا..
.. وغدا يرتدي الوطن بأكمله الزي الأخضر .. 
غدا يشرق شمس المريخ .. والوطن..



ﻣﻨﻘﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻮﻭﻭﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﺣﺪ المحبين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نصرك اللهم للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نصرك اللهم للمريخ
*

----------


## habashi

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم صل علي محمد وعلي ال محمد
كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد
كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم
انك حميد مجيد 
..
صل الله عليك وسلم يا حبيب الله 
صل الله عليك يا رسول الله
صل الله عليه وسلم
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ اليوم : ـــ

جمال سالم في المرمي



في الدفاع : ضفر علاء الدين امير  كمال  مصعب عمر

   

في الوسط : ايمن سعيد جابسون رمضان عجب اوكرا  كوفي

    

في الهجوم : بكري المدينة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا المعلم غارزيتو وانت تزرع الثقة فينا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ عليك
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الدسكو ...... حلم العبور لمرافئ المستحيل    اشكرك شخصيا علي الابداع في التعبير الذي صادف هوا‘‘ في نفسي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*متأهلين باذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله متاهلين ومنتصرين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منصورين ومتاهلين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻀﻞ ﻛﻢ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ
ﺍﻭﻛﻢ دقيقه

ﺯﻣﻨﺎ ﻓﺎﺭﻕ
ورونا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم انصر مريخ السودان
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺷﻮﻓﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻧﺴﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﻮ




 16:54 - يوم أمس مشيت لليارك البارح و ليوم و نشوف في النات الماتش كبرناه برشا و عطيناه اكثر من قيمته و منافس كبرناه ربي يستر وليت نخاف ياسر عاطيينو حجم كبير حتى موراييس اول مرة يحكي على الظروف في المؤتمر الصحفي نخاف من إفراط في التركيز
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺴﻲ



 اليوم سخانة صيفية و كأننا في جويلية ،،، و مقابلة غدوة ستننطلق على الساعة الرابعةأي في غرغور القايلة ،،، نحب نعرف شكون من هيئة الترجي ختار هذا التوقيت ؟؟؟الترجي متعود يلعب مقابلات بطولة افريقيا في البرود لضمان أفضل الظروف للاعبين و الجمهور،،،موش عارف شكون جا جديد في الإدارة قاعد يزلط؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺗﻮﻧﺴﻲ:


مقابلة الغد ضد المريخ السوداني كبرناها على رواحنا حيث نجح المنافس في الحرب الإعلامية التي بدأ بشنها قبل مقابلة الذهاب و لا زال ،،، كما نجحوا في تسليط الضغط على المدرب و اللاعبين و الجمهور و هذا خطئ ارتكبناه و علينا تداركه، يجب توفير الأريحية للفريق و ابعاده عن التشنج و ترك الشحنة المعنوية للميدان،
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ


 - يوم أمس نفاذ كل التذاكر المخصصة لمقابلة الترجي و المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ


 - يوم أمس نفاذ كل التذاكر المخصصة لمقابلة الترجي و المريخ.






ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺭﺩ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ

 باهي لامعنويات في الهوند. فوضى التساكر متعودين بيها مادام المنظمين متمعشين من المارشي نوار اكيد ديما مهازل العالم لكل جمعيات تونس لكل عندها اشتراكات كان الترجي في بالكم؟؟؟؟؟؟



ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺎﻓﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﻩ
ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ براهو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*


غدا الرد على هذه




ﺗﻮﻧﺴﻲ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ 

التشكيلة المحتملةعلى ضوء كل هذه المعطيات من المنتظر أن تتألف التشكيلة الأساسية للترجيين من العناصر التالية : معز بن شريفية – هاريسون آفول – حاتم البجاوي – شمس الدين الذوادي – العربي جابر – حسين الراقد – غيلان الشعلالي – أسامة الدراجي – أحمد العكايشي – يانيك نجانغ – ساموال إيدوك. فيصل الفزاني




ﺍﻟﻆﺍﻫﺮ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻧﺎﻭﻳﻦ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻟﻌﻴﺒﻪ ﻧﺰﻋﺘﻬﻢ هجوميه
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اخيرآ الاستديو التحليلي للمباراة بدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تخطط قناة النيل الازرق السودانية لنقل مباراتي القمة في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا حيث يستضيف الهلال سانغاالكنغولي بملعبه بأم درمان عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم بينما يحل المريخ ضيفا علي الترجي التونسي عند السادسة بتوقيت السودان. بينما أكدت القناة التونسية نقل موقعة رادس عند السادسة مساء بينما لا زالت المحالاوت لنقل لقاء أم درمان.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻟﻌﻴﺒﻪ ﻧﺰﻋﺘﻬﻢ هجوميه





ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺗﻠﺎﺗﻪ ﺷﻮﻭﻭﻝ

ﻋﻜﺎﻳﺸﻲ و ﻳﺎﻧﻴﺎﻧﻚ و ادوك
ﺑﻠﻌﺒﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻤﺎل ﻳﻌﻨﻲ

ﻓﻠﺎﺯﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻳﻔﻂﻦ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﺩﻱ

ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﺑﺴﺎﻳﺪﻫﻢ ﻳﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﻊ ﺿﻔر ﻟﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻫﺪﺍ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ منفعل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الاستديو التحليلي لمبارلة المريخ والترجي في قناة الوطنية التونسية
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*https://mmi236.whatsapp.net/d/H14asS...nH4O-kRsg-.jpg
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمباراة 
http://www.watania1.tn/page.php?code=163
*

----------


## sonstar

*تشكر ياكسلاوي يارب نسالك النصر الموزر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*التوانسه خايفييييييين شديد .... ربنا يدينا اللى فى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ارجوكم شاهدوا.واستغفروا.ولاتنسوا.ذكر.الله.اثناء.المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*التوانسة متجرسين من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة اللهم انصرنا عليهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ

جمال سالم

مصعب علاء امير رمضان

سالمون ايمن ضفر

راجي كوفي

بكري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله نبدأ
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*بداية المباراة الان علي القناة التونسية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله وبداية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للأحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*المباراة في النيل الازرق منصورين يارب
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ربي يعطيني شوية من تفائلكم خاصة انو الترجي الحالي ماهوش ترجي زمان الترجي الحالي افريقيا قادر انو يخسر على ملعبو ويقبل اهداف عن طريق هفوات غدوا قبول هدف يساوي بنسبة كبيرةالاقصاء لانو تسجيل 3 اهداف منطقيا ممكان لكن الملاعبية بش يتمسو و يصعب التعويض  الي نتمناه شيئان 1- المبادرة بالتسجيل مبكرا نسجل قبل الخصم مهم جدا 2- اللعب بتوازن بعد و الصبر واقتناص هدف الثاني و لما لا الثالث اخيب سيناريو 1-قبول هدف من الاول وبالتالي مجبر تسجل 3 اهداف دون قبول هدف اخر 2-تسجل هدف او اثنين وتقبل هدف قاتل اخر المباراة برشا احتمالات نفكر فيها تلعب علي الدوخة طرح صعيب ودفاع ما يهنيش و ما عندكش مهاجم تعمل عليه يمركيلك دوبلي على الاقلالتفائل يلزم بحدود لانو من 2012 ونحنا نعيشو في خيبات افريقية متواصل حتى مع فرق في المتناول و خاصة على ارضنا بالنسبة ليا غدوا باي طريقة ماذابيا التاهل كورة غورة حظ  غياب عن مجموعات ابطال افريقيا من 2010 بش يكون صدمة و الكونفدرالية ليست من طموحنا


ﺭﺍﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻲ
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الحمدلله مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟا ﻳﻀﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺷﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺭﺽ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ
ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻚ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻆﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ
ﻭﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻴﻘﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﻚ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﻣﺠﻴﺐ
ﻧﺼﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺒﻴﺒك ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻂﻔﻰ ﻭﻧﺴﻠﻢ
ﻧﺪﻋﻮﻙ ﺑﻜﻠﻤﺎﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺗﺎﻫﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﺑﻂﺎﻝ 2015
و ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻳﺎ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ ﻳﺎ ﺣﻜﻴﻢ
ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ و ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺎﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﻴﻦ.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اول ركنيه من كوفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي وتسديدة ساحرة يخرجها الحارس للركنية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر ياضفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووون قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر -----  الله أكبر -----  الله أكبر
*

----------


## mohanur

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*قووووووووووون ضفر
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الله أكبر ضفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ..
*

----------


## sonstar

*قوووووووووووووووووون ضفر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر ينال الكرت الاصفر الأول
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*تقولي منو تقولي شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازال الدفاع يعطي الفرص لمهاجمي الترجي للتسديد بالراس بسهولة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصرا مبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلث الساعة وسيطرة كاملة لمريخ السعد والتقدم بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*20دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تالق جمال سالم في التصدي لكرة عرضية
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد ربي انعمت فذد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*25 دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عنوان البوست توكلنا علي الله....ومن توكل علي الله فهو حسبه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيبدأ جمهور الترجي الضغط علي اعصاب لعيبة الترجي
كلما يتقدم الوقت سيزداد توتر الفرقة التونسية
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ارتباك لعلاء وامير وربك ستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دفاع المريخ يتفرج على اللاعب الجويني مرتاحا يسدد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بإذن الله سيبدأ جمهور الترجي الضغط علي اعصاب لعيبة الترجي
كلما يتقدم الوقت سيزداد توتر الفرقة التونسية



كلام سليم جدا يامنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*يا سبحان الله

انتشال عجوز 101 عاماً على قيد الحياة بعد 8 أيام من زلزال نيبال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العكيشي سريع جدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخطاء دفاعية كبيرة لقلبي الدفاع خاصة علاء الدين تحتاج للمعالجة من غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نصف ساعه والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة ومازال الزعيم متقدم بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نمشي نصلي المغرب ...واستودعنا المريخ للذي لا تضيع ودائعه
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*شكرا لجم الهلال باستاد الهلال الذين صفقوا لهدف المريخهور
*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أطول شوط في التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يارب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العكايشي لايستطيع المواصلة ومازال يعالج خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج العكايشي المصاب  ودخول اسامة الدراجي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إحتكاك مع جمال سالم عقوبته كارت احمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدخل برعونة من مهاجم الترجي على جمال سالم
ويعالج جمال الان
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اصابة جمال سالم  انشاء الله سليمة
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أطول 40 دقيقة تمر علي في حياتي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم الجنوب افريقى دانيال خلى  لاعبى الترجى يضربوا ويعرقلوا فى لاعبينا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*40دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا غير مبرر من جمال سالم يحتسبها الحكم ضربة غير مباشرة عليه في منطقة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله عدت على خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم اراد ان يمنحهم التعادل لكن الله موجود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هل تم طرد محسن سيد ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الزمن الرسمى و4دقائق مضافه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول على رأس خط 18 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ركنيه مريخيه وهدف ضائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب يسدد الفاول باتقان يخرجها الحارس بصعوبة للركنية
ترتد لايمن سعيد تمر جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد سلمون ان يحرز هدف ثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف ضفر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف ضفر في الدقيقة 13
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*هدف ضائع من ركنية للزعيم

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*سلمون يضيع الهدف التانى وانتهاء الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر 
ولله الحمد والمنة والشكر
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*في عقر دارهم يبحثون على التعادل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الحمد لله ولا.اله.الا.الله.والله.اكبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم ثبت اقدام دفاع الزعيم لحماية شبكة المريخ
اللهم انصرنا نصرا مبينا اللهم احفظ الزعيم وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## Abu Hamoudi

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*يالله يارب العرش الكريم اتمم علينا نعمتك واكتب النصر المؤزر ياحى ياقيوم
*

----------


## habashi

*الحمد والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*يا رب تثبت اقدامهم يا رب نصرك ياااااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمدالله الحمدالله 
يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*ما شاء الله الاولاد اسود بس شوييييييية تركيز ومساعده لي مصعب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا يكيفنا شر هذا الحكم  عافى والله من مدرب الحراس قالها ليهو فى عينو
*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمدلله يارب نسالك الفوز والتاهل
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مافيش كلام حتى اللحظه ما شاء الله ربنا يتمم لنا المراد
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الحمدددددددددددددددددددددد للله ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك لمرييييييييخ السودان
*

----------


## moamen

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للأحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الله يسترنا مع الحكم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*المشكلة في المساعد الايمن واضح التحيز
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*نصرك يارب العباد نصراً عزيزاً
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله .. اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ياالله على عظيم نعمك 
اللهم ادمها نعمة واحفظها من الزوال ياالله
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الترجى حايلعب الشوط التانى معاه الحكم
*

----------


## محمد على عبد الهادى

*اللهم افرحنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## Abu Hamoudi

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nNj_1WiHgc
من الفرن
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لابد من استغلال تقدم الترجى لاحراز هدف تانى
*

----------


## بشارة

*الحمدالله على ما كان
الحمدالله الحمدالله على ما سكون


*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ان شاء الله





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

لابد من استغلال تقدم الترجى لاحراز هدف تانى




*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*عشت يا مريخ السودان خفاق العلم 
اللهم انصر زعيم افريقيا ياالله ياكريم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*شوط مثالى ومجهودات مقدره من اللاعبين 
ارتباك واضح لمتوسط الدفاع وفرص مهدره للترجى 
اتمنى ان يفطن غارزيتو لاخطاء قلبى الدفاع حتى يزيد الضغط
على الترجى والتاهل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*امير وعلاء بلعبوا على خط واحد
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*يالله نصرك يارب انصر المريخ تحت اى ارض وفوق كل سماء يارحمن
*

----------


## بشارة

*الحمدالله على ما كان
الحمدالله الحمدالله على ما سيكون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااارب اكملها لنا بخير
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم افرح الصفوه بتاهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺎﻝ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺯﺩ ﻭﺑﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻌﻤﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺼﺮ المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء ..اللهم نصرك المؤزر





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة merrikhalsudan
					

يالله نصرك يارب انصر المريخ تحت اى ارض وفوق كل سماء يارحمن




*

----------


## العماري

*الله يسترنا وينصرنا علي التحكيم قبل الترجي
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يلا ان شاء الله نرجع بعد الشوط الثاني وشوط التاهل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اكثروا من الدعاء
يارب اكرم الصفوه بنصر الزعيم واعد المريخ للسودان ظافرا بالتاهل يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله نبدأ الشوط الثاني
شوط تأكيد الهدف المريخي بهدف ثاني بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بصراحة الحكم متحيز بصورة سافرة للغاية
*

----------


## النزير

*استغفر الله العظيم.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## asimayis

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب علي لعيبة المريخ عدم مجاراة الترجي في طريقة لعبهم
يجب تهدأة اللعب من قبل لاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*هدف المريخ من شاكلة أهداف برشلونة وريال مدريد روعة  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبير للترجي على مرتين تضيع 
والحمدلله على ذلك

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية ثانية للترجي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ربع ساعه من الشوط الثانى والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يارب يارب 
طول 30 دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## محمد على عبد الهادى

*اللهم نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*جمال سالم يتالق حتى اللحظه 
نسال الله له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الله يسترنا من التحكيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم نصرك يا رب 
اللهم تأييدك لنا يا أرحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*20دقيقه والتنيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف ضفر 
يارب نصرك امؤزر
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيانغ يسجل هدف التعادل بهفوة كبيرة من امير وعلاء كالعادة

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدف التعادل 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف تعادل من تسلل واضح جداً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للاسف خطا حدث اكثر من 10 مرات في الشوط الاول كربون من طريق تسجيل هدف التعادل
*

----------


## محمد على عبد الهادى

*اللهم نصرك يارب





*

----------


## sonstar

*الله يستر يارب النصر الموزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج كوفي ودخول بلة جابر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا رب نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محتاجين تركيز شديد خلال الفترة القادمة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نصف ساعه والنتيجه تعادليه بهدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يتسبب في انذار مدافع الترجي المنصوري
*

----------


## المريود

*ربنا يسهل
نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربع ساعة فقط تبقت نحتاج فيها للاكثار من الدعاء ياصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*35 دقيقه والنتيجه تعادليه بهدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*محاوله لتصفية جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب نصرك الله نسالك النصر والفوز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يتسبب بازعاج شديد لدفاعات االترجي
*

----------


## العماري

*الله الله يا ارض احفظي ما عليك
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احترافية كبيرة لجمال سالم في الاستفادة من كل المخالفات نحوه بتضييع زمن كبير
*

----------


## المريود

*كم الزمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايمن سعيد يتحصل على فاول باحترافية كبيرة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااااارب تنتهي تعادل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم ثبت اقدامنا بنصر من عندك اللهم افرح الصفوه يارب
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
الله انصرنا اللهم انصرنا
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*باقي كم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الهدف الثانى 
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الثاني للترجي للعربي جابر
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*انا والله ماشايفه ولاسلمعه باقي كم دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفس الاخطاء لعلاء الدين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريح بديلا لبكري المدينة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر برمضان عجب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
تاهل الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الحمد يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببر
*

----------


## العماري

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووك لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
*

----------


## محمد النور

*عبد المنعم ود الخليفه  الله يبارك فيك وفي حلمك ليلة امس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
لله الحمد والمنة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مليار التبريكات لسودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
*

----------


## محمد النور

*ود الخليفه اكثر لنا من احلامك السعيده للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
مليووووووووووووووووون 
         مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
               مريخ السعد
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*مبروك الحمد لله الذي أكرم وأنعم     كثيرون مثلي يعرفون معنى ان تبكي في الغربة من الفرح      مبروك  مبروك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الف الف الف مبروك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمد والشكر لك يارب مبرووووووك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النور

*الاخ الصفوه الدسكو توكلك على الله لم يضع سدا وحقا من توكل على الله فهو حسبه
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

* الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
مليووووووووووووووووون 
         مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
               مريخ السعد 
*

----------


## بشارة

*الحمدلله على نعمة التأهل

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اذا المريخ يوما اراد النصر فلا بد ان يستجيب الكفر
ولابد للصفوه من الفرح ويا ترجي نجد لك العذر
نازلت فرسان الزعيم المدينة والجسور ضفر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ
ﻳﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻤﺪ
ﺣﻤﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻫﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ النعمه
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​مليون مبروووووووك يا صفوه !!
*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبروووووووك 
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك يارب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم.لك.الحمد.كما.ينبغى.لجلال وجهك.ولعظيم سلطانك.
اللهم النصر كان منك وبك  فلك الحمد. عدد الحركات والسكون وعدد ما كان وما سيكون.
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الف ألف مليون مبروك  ( عجب عيني  هيبة  يا المريخ  تفتخر بلدي شرفته  للتاريخ )
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عجب عيني تفتخر بيك  إفريقيا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف الف الف مبرووووووووك للمريخ الزعيم الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مليوووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك لمريييييييييييخ السسسسسسسسسودان و زعيمهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## habashi

*من الفرحة الكلام راح لينا
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*اكتر حاجة عجبتنى حرفنة جمال سالم في الوقيع وجرسة التوانسة ياحليل زمن كنا بنعاني منها 

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الف مليوووووووووووووووون مبروك التأهل يا صفوة ,, جات متأخره لأني كنت متجرس و خايف و قفلت التلفزيون و الرادي و عطلت النيت و كل الاتصالات و حايم بي العربية في الشوارع زي المجنون و بعاين لي الساعة منتظر الساعة 8,, لكن والله الشئ الوحيد الما وقفت الدعاء و التضرع لله  بالنصر المؤزر و الحمدلله ما قادر اعبر من الفرحه و شكرآ ليكم كلكم و الشكر الاخص لي الديسكو فال الخير ..
                        	*

----------

